# Grilled Garlic Bread



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2012)

is is my son's favorite appy, I rather like it too. I hope you will too you will need one whole loaf of crusty bread cut in 1/4 inch slices, after grilling the bread rub well  on one side with  a cut  piece of the garlic. after you have rubbed the bread with the garlic, set it on a platter and drizzle each piece with evoo and sprinkle with salt and pepper, now mash 1-1/2 cups of warmed cannellini beans 2 tea. minced fresh sage, 3-4 Tab.evoo spread this over the bread slices and top with a slice of anchovy. I cut them in half a gently mash just a little.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely Kades 

I love garlic bread


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely Kades
> 
> I love garlic bread


 This makes a great appy Kylie.
kades


----------

